# Recruiter set me for PPCLI instead of preference



## mr.rhtuner (29 Jan 2009)

Hey everybody, well I got my papers into the recruiting center about a week ago and went there last friday to check on the process.  I spoke with the recruiter that I handed in my application and he told me he put my file in for the PPCLI preference.  Now when I filled out my paper work, for my unit preference I put as 1/3 RCR as they are located in Petawawa.  Closer to home and closer to a few things I want to do later in life.

Is this common to happen? 
Just wondering, when would I find out what unit I would be assigned to? after BMQ?

I've searched for the answers to my questions but didn't find what I was looking for. 

Thanks


----------



## MikeL (29 Jan 2009)

Haven't heard of anyone being switched like that; but if you want RCR just tell the recruiter you won't sign untill theres a slot open for RCR.  You should find out what Regiment you are going to when you sign your contract.   



During or at the end of your DP1/BIQ is when you would find out which battalion you goto. Battalion is the only thing you really have no say over, it's up to the needs of the Regiment.


----------



## CFR FCS (29 Jan 2009)

You were selected for PPCLI because we didn't have any RCR positions. If you will only take RCR then tell the CFRC that and they will ask for a RCR position. However, it does NOT guarantee you will get it. They are going fast.

CFR FCS


----------



## mr.rhtuner (29 Jan 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Haven't heard of anyone being switched like that; but if you want RCR just tell the recruiter you won't sign untill theres a slot open for RCR.  You should find out what Regiment you are going to when you sign your contract.
> 
> 
> 
> During or at the end of your DP1/BIQ is when you would find out which battalion you goto. Battalion is the only thing you really have no say over, it's up to the needs of the Regiment.






			
				CFR FCS said:
			
		

> You were selected for PPCLI because we didn't have any RCR positions. If you will only take RCR then tell the CFRC that and they will ask for a RCR position. However, it does NOT guarantee you will get it. They are going fast.
> 
> CFR FCS




Well a major problem was this recruiter spoke pretty bad broken english so it made the conversation even worse.

I will go back and have them put it as RCR or wait for a slot to open up.
I don't mind relocating to Alberta but it just makes it a further hassle for what I  have planned within the CF. 

Thank you guys for helping me out


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jan 2009)

mr.rhtuner said:
			
		

> for what I  have planned within the CF.



Yeah well dont be too surprised when the CF plans you somewhere else.


----------



## mr.rhtuner (29 Jan 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yeah well dont be too surprised when the CF plans you somewhere else.




Like I said, If I can't get what I want then it's fine as I will work around what the CF throws at me.


----------



## a78jumper (29 Jan 2009)

Be very specific before you sign on the dotted line-I ended up as a MARS officer for four plus lousy years, as I was told to change it once I was in. I would think there will be positions with the RCR at some point in the future so if that is what you really want.....you could also end up in Gagetown (ugh), mind you with the Patricias Shilo is also a possibility(double ugh).


----------



## mr.rhtuner (30 Jan 2009)

I'm glad I posted this.

I called the recruiting office just now and after a very nice recruiter pulled up my file, he said my preference is PPCLI.  I told him it was changed and I didn't want that specifically so he put it to RCR and said there should be openings in April or so.

Thanks to everybody that helped, I'm glad at least I can keep my preference and wait for the opening.


Thanks everybody


----------



## mr.rhtuner (23 Mar 2009)

Well had my interview/medical a 2-3 weeks ago, that went fine.  Waited for my background check to finish and it was done and all is good.

Starting BMQ April 13th

I'm dam nervious  :-X


----------



## white-1 (23 Mar 2009)

I'm just going to say before i start that i am not very educated on the way the infantry works. I was just wondering why the RCR seems to be more wanted than any of the other regiments, and also if there are any huge differences that come with being in different regiments?


----------



## armydude (23 Mar 2009)

good luck on your bmq! youll do fine!


----------



## mr.rhtuner (23 Mar 2009)

white-1 said:
			
		

> I'm just going to say before i start that i am not very educated on the way the infantry works. I was just wondering why the RCR seems to be more wanted than any of the other regiments, and also if there are any huge differences that come with being in different regiments?



Well I mainly want to be in Petawawa as there are a few things I'd like to apply for after a bit of time in the miltiary and it's a bit easier to watch over the postings from Pet. then anywhere else in Canada.




			
				armydude said:
			
		

> good luck on your bmq! youll do fine!




Thank you, I'll still take the luck though! ;D


----------



## aesop081 (23 Mar 2009)

mr.rhtuner said:
			
		

> and it's a bit easier to watch over the postings from Pet. then anywhere else in Canada.



You would be wrong.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (23 Mar 2009)

The RCR guys are the ones who like to do up their bottom button and only like to wear issued gear


----------



## a78jumper (25 Mar 2009)

mr.rhtuner said:
			
		

> Well had my interview/medical a 2-3 weeks ago, that went fine.  Waited for my background check to finish and it was done and all is good.
> 
> Starting BMQ April 13th
> 
> I'm dam nervious  :-X



You'll do fine....just listen to what your NCOs tell you. The adventure of a lifetime awaits and in some respects I am envious-wish I was 20 something again and not pushing 50!


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2009)

pushing 50?... try pushing 55.  
My knees hurt!


----------



## chosun86 (28 Mar 2009)

Lucky Lucky. When I started my recruitment I was told I don't get to choose. I'm hoping for PPCLI. I need to get out of Ontario!


----------



## off126 (28 Mar 2009)

chosun86 said:
			
		

> Lucky Lucky. When I started my recruitment I was told I don't get to choose. I'm hoping for PPCLI. I need to get out of Ontario!



Im from Quebec and went PPCLI, it was a good time. PPCLI is usually always hurting for more pers, so you just might get your preference. You get to write a posting preference during DP1/BIQ, so even if you get sent to Meaford there is still a slight chance you can get to PPCLI. I know that here, every course I see graduate has at least 1 ninja star by grad week  ;D


----------



## brandon-vancouver (4 Apr 2009)

Hey at least you got the trade you wanted. I got Air Defence Artillery, my first choice was Infantry.


----------



## stewacide (4 Apr 2009)

a78jumper said:
			
		

> Be very specific before you sign on the dotted line-I ended up as a MARS officer for four plus lousy years, as I was told to change it once I was in. I would think there will be positions with the RCR at some point in the future so if that is what you really want.....you could also end up in Gagetown (ugh), mind you with the Patricias Shilo is also a possibility(double ugh).



Haha, my pre-signing jitters and second-guessing have me thinking I want MARS instead of the trade on offer!!!

If you don't mind, what about it didn't you like? / Why?


----------



## a78jumper (4 Apr 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> pushing 50?... try pushing 55.
> My knees hurt!



You old fart. Pain is the only sure sign you are still alive!

I played hockey ten times in the past three weeks with a bunch of 20 somethings and yes my knees hurt too.


----------



## mr.rhtuner (4 Apr 2009)

brandon-vancouver said:
			
		

> Hey at least you got the trade you wanted. I got Air Defence Artillery, my first choice was Infantry.




If you qualify for the trade(infantry) I don't see why they wouldn't put you into that?  Have you go through with it or is this recent?


----------



## geo (4 Apr 2009)

mr.rhtuner said:
			
		

> If you qualify for the trade(infantry) I don't see why they wouldn't put you into that?  Have you go through with it or is this recent?




There is always a great need for Infantrymen AND Sappers.... but it also has to do with what trades the CF needs most at any one given time.


----------



## Doom (7 May 2009)

I went for my Interview the other day, and I never choose a regiment prior to that, and when I arrived I was told i was being put towards the RCR ... and i was like k. 

So how does it work if you don't choose? where ever they need you (or space is open)?


----------



## geo (7 May 2009)

That's pert much about it.
Some units will be running low - so that's where you'll most likely go.


----------



## Doom (7 May 2009)

Oh alright, sounds good. Going up near ottawa or edmonton, either or sounds good to me.  :nod: Just have the medical to go to and than Merit Listing for the RCR unless they change it. 

So its like that for all trades and units?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 May 2009)

For the most part, yes.


----------



## geo (7 May 2009)

The needs of the service outweigh pert much everything else.

If you want to go RCR, the CF decides if you go to Gagetown or Petawawa and which Batallion 
if you want to go R22R, the CF sends you to Valcartier & which Batallion
If you want to go PPCLI, the CF decides if you go to Shilo or Edmonton and which Batallion

On the Engineer side of the house, once you have chosen your language of work... you'll be on your way to any one of the Engineer units - based on the skillsets they need and you have .... that's just the way things are.


----------



## Rinker (10 May 2009)

Well it's good to know that PPCLI is priority right now, as that was my preference.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 May 2009)

Rinker said:
			
		

> Well it's good to know that PPCLI is priority right now, as that was my preference.



I don't know where you read PPCLI is priority right now?


----------



## Rinker (11 May 2009)

just from the use of wording etc. Seems like they are getting for new recruits than RCR.


----------



## ringer98 (12 May 2009)

You can be pretty sure that you will get whatever Regiment you want. Which Battalion, I have no clue. Most likely, where they need you, you will go  ;D

Up until week 12 of BMQ I was PPCLI, than I asked my Sgt. on a march back to Farnham about switching to RCR and he told me to put a memo in monday morning. By tuesday I was RCR.

Furthermore, day 1 in Meaford I was told by another Sgt. that if any of us wanted to switch to PPCLI that we should put in a memo. He told us, reason being is that the CF would rather have a happier soldier than a pissed of soldier who diffinatly wouldn't re-sign his contract after 3 years.


----------



## geo (12 May 2009)

Heh... the old Sgt isn't so dumb after all - eh?


----------



## boboyer (14 May 2009)

As far as which regiment I am posted to, I don't really mind. PPCLI, closer to home. RCR, I get to experience a new part of Canada I haven't seen.
I do like the history of the RCR, and would like to become apart of that. BUT, I'll just go where they tell me and see what happens .
Surprise is sometimes a good thing yah know.


----------

